# here is my soap



## dragonfly princess (Jul 1, 2007)

I have been having a great time making m&p soap.  Here are some of the ones that I made yesterday


----------



## dragonfly princess (Jul 2, 2007)

can someone tell me how bad my soaps look!  or if they look ok?

Thanks


----------



## stephie (Jul 2, 2007)

They look great to me


----------



## dragonfly princess (Jul 2, 2007)

I know it isn't cp like most do, but I have kids that would have a great time with the lye.  So that is why I do MP.  Thanks for the compliment!


----------



## Tabitha (Jul 2, 2007)

I like what you did w/ the ywllow & white!


----------



## pepperi27 (Jul 9, 2007)

I love the molds very elegant!


----------



## FitMommyOf2 (Jul 19, 2007)

They look great to me too!!! :wink: 

Hey, how old are your kids? I've got 2 aswell! (5.5 & 2)


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2007)

cute! love them


----------



## dragonfly princess (Jul 19, 2007)

my boys are 14 and 10


----------



## FitMommyOf2 (Jul 19, 2007)

So you're lucky and they are already a _wee _bit older than mine!  :wink:


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2011)

Summer months Camping out is an excellent destination for a discover how to be competitive advertising sports. Every person use S.O Neal #32 White Jersey are from other the daily health and fitness.


----------

